# Rock Sliders?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone make them for a 09 Polaris 800 (2-up)??

My neighbor has broke 2 footwells last two times out and that's an expensive way to ride 

I've contacted Chris @ whiterhino to see if he makes them, but just wondering if anyone has them installed already or if anyone else is making them yet.


----------

